# Miscarriage coding help



## andersont (Feb 2, 2012)

Have a patient who was seen for her initial OB visit. OB record was initiated. She miscarried before her 2nd visit. Do I bill an E/M visit and what dx. code is used V22.1 or 634.90?


----------



## bmontemayor (Feb 2, 2012)

*miscarriage*

Since the patient had a miscarriage prior to the visit, was it an incomplete spontaneous abortion? did the provider have to go in and do an D&C to complete? if not, then you should code the office visit since it wasn't discovered until the next visit. you should use the 634 code, since v22 is for supervision of a normal pregnancy.
hope this helps.


----------

